# My Little Blue Skiff



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Cool! Thanks for sharing, that's a a nice looking little skiff!

I must say too, the view from your shop is much better than the view from mine!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

that little boat is real cool  thanks for posting it up


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice work  are you using it up north or down here? i see its got fl numbers :-?


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

Good looking little skiff. Thanks for posting the build picts.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice job, stitch and glue sounds really complicated at first, but once you get the hang of it things move along nicely, don't they.


----------



## lilredfish2 (Feb 19, 2007)

Used it up north untill 2007 then sold it up there. I'm Florida exclusive only now with my Gneenoe.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice Bhoat


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice work [smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for the post, made a slow morning interesting.
I do like wood hulls, especially when there are build pics.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Very nice. I sold one that could have been a "kissing cousin" just a few months ago. 

I did not build it. It was built as a mold for a line of fiberglass boats. When he was done with it, the builder finished it out. I bought it 10 or 15 years ago. 

Great little boat(s). I caught a ton of LM bass out of that boat. Never did have a trailer, so it was always at home in the back-yard pond. 
regards and thanks for sharing...Rich


----------

